# Hardibacker Board/Cultured Stone --Tscarborough ?



## KSUlivy (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a project with Hardibacker over steel studs for outdoor grill. Freeze thaw cycles do occur as in Kansas City.
Do I need to install any wire mesh or can I simply adhere using Type S mortar (manufacturer said to use this and stick directly)? Would adding some thinset to mortar mix help the adhesion? 
I am getting different ways to do it:
1. Stick directly on using Type S
2. Apply wire mesh, scratch coat, type s
3. Apply wire mesh, type s on stones and place

Please help!! 

*Tscarborough*- you seem well versed,thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You certainly don't need the lath, although I do fiberglass mesh and float out corners and joints with thinset.

I am a fan of thinset on hardibacker, but most aren't because of the cleanup issues. The bottom line is that when you stick it with thinset, the board will peel before the thinset will break. 

I can generally knock stones loose that have been attached with type S to hardi backer the previous day (don't ask how I know this).


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Thin layer of Thinset on backer, type s on stone. The thinset will stick to the backer better while the mortar has more body and will fill in the voids on the back of the stone. Less mess.


----------



## KSUlivy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> You certainly don't need the lath, although I do fiberglass mesh and float out corners and joints with thinset.
> 
> I am a fan of thinset on hardibacker, but most aren't because of the cleanup issues. The bottom line is that when you stick it with thinset, the board will peel before the thinset will break.
> 
> I can generally knock stones loose that have been attached with type S to hardi backer the previous day (don't ask how I know this).


 
Thank you--that is what got me a little concerned about just using Type S on the stones as i was able to pull free (with a lot of pressure) on my test board. 
I should mix up the thinset, apply it as I would in setting tile, and then put my Type S on the rock and set in place as mentioned below? 
Or, can I add the dry powder all purpose thinset to my 80 lb Dry Premixed Type S mortar mix (about 4 cups worth?) and mix with water and then butter each stone and set in place about 1/2" thick?

Thanks again


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What style of stone is it? I usually use a notched trowel and spread to the board with drystack, and back butter with ones that I will grout. As for adding thinset to the mortar, I would say no, just add bonding agent to the Type S instead.


----------



## KSUlivy (Jul 30, 2008)

Stone is Drystacked Pro-fit

Do you have a specific bonding agent recommendation? Thanks again for your advice


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Profit is the easiest one to do, just make sure to keep checking your level every couple of courses. Any liquid bonding agent will do.


----------

